# Mouse to joystick software



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello, people,

I'm looking for software that allows me to use mouse as a joystick (simulate it). I would use it in Flight Simulator 2004. When I was using Windows XP, there was a software called JMouse (http://personne.newmail.ru/JoyTester2-MouseJoystick/), which I used, but it relied on XP's support of gameport. Now I switched to Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit, and it no longer works, because 7 has no support for gameport.

Is there alternative software? Or a way to make JMouse work on Windows 7?
Any help would be appreciated. By the way, I already tried FS forums.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi laukejas,

Ms has removed the mouse as yoke option in FS2004.

therefor there was an add-on made wich re-enables this option.

you can download it from: http://download.cnet.com/Mouse-as-Yoke-2004/3000-7551_4-10070206.html


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Um... I think I tried this before. You see, problem is that this software locks mouse cursor, so you don't have a clue in what position virtual joystick is. JMouse was better because you could put mouse in center of screen, and then enable it - so it will be calibrated by the resolution of monitor. So the extreme positions of virtual joystick are the sides of the screen. It was very easy to see if plane needs trimming. But with Mouse-As-Yoke, this is impossible... Any other suggestions?


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

I think I found it!!!! It's a combination of two programs: PPJoy and PPMouse.

1.Install PPJoy http://personne.newmail.ru/PPJoystick/PPJoySetup-0.8.4.6(Windows XP,Vista,7).exe

2.Run PPMouse http://personne.newmail.ru/PPJoystick/PPMouse.zip

I think it works! Perfectly. Cursor is shown in simulator, and it reacts very good. Moving to edges and back doesn't corrupt calibration. Configurable.

Wow. Try it.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

I just had to put Windows 7 into Test Mode to disable driver signing. Isn't there any other workaround to run unsigned drivers in Windows 7 without Test Mode?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

hi laukejas,

glad to hear you have found the right program for it.

Have you tried right clicking the install file and select run as administrator, after that press allow and it should install.

if not let us know and we`ll look into a work arround if possible


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, I tried that... It asks me if I really want to install unsigned drivers, I press "install anyway", but later these drivers are disabled by Win 7.


----------

